# 1st Build of 2012 Revell 1/48 F4-U4 Corsair



## bceaglesfan (Dec 12, 2011)

My 1st build of the new year, and my 2nd ever. The wing is hanging a little and i may decide to glue it to the main wing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The good ol' Monogram kit with all the working parts? Very cool.


----------



## bceaglesfan (Dec 12, 2011)

if you're talking about revell's most recent corsair kit, then yes


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I remember that particular model kit from building it in 1976--lots of fun. I must have repainted it two or three times trying out different paint schemes. Finally settled on a China theater version.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Looks nice, the old Corsair is my favorite WWII fighter plane.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Did this kit go together well? I've been looking at it for my first build in several years. This one in particular because of the Marine decals. My grandpa was a mechanic in the corps during Korea and this is what he worked on primarily so it hold a bit of a special meaning for me. Either way, I'm planning on doin this build, but its always easier to learn from someone else whether or not there are any problems with it.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I built this is the seventies and then again in the 2000s -- was a cool kit both times. Pay attention to the instructions to get the wings to fold correctly.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The kit builds fairly well. Remember its the 50 year old Monogram kit so the molds are a bit long in tooth. The folding wings and landing gear are a bit gimmicky. It makes up into a nice model with some TLC.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I loved all those 1/48 Monogram WW2 kits - built them all in the 60's. Still a nice model today and fun to build.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice build. I was lucky enough to sit in one of those at the EAA museum last year. Again, you did a great job.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome! Second build ever? You're doing better than I am on my 2nd build...however, that was 30 years ago!


----------

